# Cardiff Bars......



## Gavin Bl (Jul 5, 2012)

So if I was to like, agree to meet a woman for a few drinks in Cardiff, where would be 'nice' - in a 40-something divorcee, smartish, nice atmosphere, no stag parties kind of way....

Ta - its for a friend


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

Is Kiwis still going?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 5, 2012)

http://browns-restaurants.co.uk/locations/cardiff/

This place is nice and up market....  there's also a revolution De Cuba next door which is not bad.

Kiwis is still going and ideal for picking up old women...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Kiwis is still going and ideal for picking up old women...



See you there tomorrow at 9pm. Usual place yeah?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> See you there tomorrow at 9pm. Usual place yeah?


 
Friday init 

I used to go there when i was 17 and couldn't get in some clubs as my mum knew the manger and he would let me and my mates in and give us free beers


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 5, 2012)

dupe


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for that - or a nice 'proper pub'


----------



## poisondwarf (Jul 5, 2012)

I was going to suggest the bar of the park plaza-nice atmosphere and sophisticated. Or lab 22 for cocktails.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2012)

what about the City Arms?
or the new posh one where the model in was nearby


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 7, 2012)

ta, all - went out

Some bloody place on Mill lane/street(?) - Mocha, Mocka or something where they charged us 9.24 for two drinks by 'waitress service'.
Nice place on the corner by the library, was 'The Tunnel' about 20 years ago - nice, tidy grown up place. Nice pint of windemere real ale on tap.
Had tapas and manhattans in Ten Feet Tall - manhattans were really good (on a two for one, bargain hunters)
Couple of nice cold guinness in the small O'Neills by the market...

tidy all round - I'm told the company was very good.

nos da pawb...


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2012)

I've had some good nights in Ten Feet Tall. Top place.


----------



## pepper78 (Jul 7, 2012)

Aye, Ten feet tall do great cocktails. What is the food like there? any good? Haven't eaten there for years.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 7, 2012)

food we had was sort of good solid standard tapas, reasonable price too. But loved the manhattans, always having been a beer drinker, I was a bit snotty about cocktails. Wouldn't have one on my own like, but really good. With the 2-4-1 on cocktails, we ending up having 4 manhattans and four plates of tapas for 25 quid. Staff were good too.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 7, 2012)

I was going to say 10ft tall but assumed it was too young and trendy


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 8, 2012)

It was too young and trendy, but I am to old to be that fussy anymore.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 8, 2012)

Zero Degrees near the station. Sorted  

(OK, it appears I'm too late to post that now. But useful advice for another time ... ?)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2012)

i was going to suggest that before but can be rowdy sometimes so didn't


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 9, 2012)

Oi ddraig, I'm 45 not bloody 75!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2012)

ai mun!
tis nice in there sometimes if you can get at the nice seats but defo possibilities of stag parties and rowdy groups
as well as shit music


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 9, 2012)

aye, alright mun - chwarae teg  short of seats, noisy music and _young_ people, I might give it a miss after all!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 10, 2012)

It's entirely different if you DO get a quieter time though -- we've been lucky with that TBH in our more recent visits.

Also, the City Arms round the corner can be pleasant.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> It's entirely different if you DO get a quieter time though -- we've been lucky with that TBH in our more recent visits.
> 
> Also, the City Arms round the corner can be pleasant.


 as i said in post 9 

bogs still reek something evil mind


----------

